# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Iq doctorbox update

## Shamseldeen Victory

_Iq doctorbox update_ _IQ DOCTOR BOX UPDATE SPD IC AND MEDIATEK IC 100% WORKING JUST BY UPDATE BOX FIRMWARE V1.55... DOWNLOAD_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي على المتابعة

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

